# Ogólne > Badania >  Interpretacja morfologii i rozmazu. Bardzo proszę o pomoc!

## ZawszeUsmiechnieta

Witam serdecznie. Od dłuższego czasu nie czuję się najlepiej, jestem ciągle zmęczona, senna, kręci mi się w głowie, jest mi niedobrze, często łapię przeziębienia, bolą mnie kości, mięśnie, wypadają mi w dużej ilości włosy, a ostatnio nawet brwi i rzęsy. Na skórze zauważyłam bardzo malutkie, czerwone punkciki. Do tej pory zawsze to sobie jakoś tłumaczyłam ale jak doszła do tego  krew z nosa , osunięcie się na nogach w środku nocy, a zaraz po tym duszność, poty, dreszcze i wymioty to przyznam, że się wystraszyłam... Zaniepokoiłam się na tyle, że zrobiłam badania:

3.06.2015

WBC 6.72 norma 10*3/uL 4.00- 10.00
RBC 4.82 norma 10*6/uL 3.50- 5.00
HGB 13.30 norma g/dl 12.00- 15.00
HCT 40.30 % 33.00- 43.00
MCV 83.6 fL 81.00- 100.00
MCH 27.6 pg 27.00- 34.00
MCHC 33.00 g/dL 32.00- 36.00
PLT 371.00 10*3/uL 130.00- 440.00
RDW-SD 45.10 fL
RDW-CV 14.60 %
PDW 10.00 fL
MPV 9.40 fL 7.50- 12.00
P-LCR 19.50 %
PCT 0.35 %
NEUT# 2.22 10*3/uL
LYMPH# 3.54 10*3/uL
MONO# 0.83 10*3/uL
EO# 0.10 10*3/uL
BASO# 0.03 10*3/uL
NEUT% *33.00* % 50.00- 70.00 
LYMPH% *52.70 %* 24.00- 45.00 
MONO% *12.40 %* 2.00- 11.00 
EO% 1.50 % 1.00- 4.00
BASO% 0.40 % 0.00- 1.00 


16.06.2015

WBC 6.46 norma 10*3/uL 4.00- 10.00
RBC 4.84 norma 10*6/uL 3.50- 5.00
HGB 13.30 norma g/dl 12.00- 15.00
HCT 41.10 % 33.00- 43.00
MCV 84.90 fL 81.00- 100.00
MCH 27.50 pg 27.00- 34.00
MCHC 32.40 g/dL 32.00- 36.00
PLT *457* 10*3/uL 130.00- 440.00 
RDW-SD 46.00 fL
RDW-CV 14.70 %
PDW 9.50 fL
MPV 9. 00 fL 7.50- 12.00
P-LCR 16.10 %
PCT 0.41 %
NEUT# 2.14 10*3/uL
LYMPH# 3.41 10*3/uL
MONO# 0.76 10*3/uL
EO# 0.13 10*3/uL
BASO# 0.02 10*3/uL
NEUT% *33.10 %* 50.00- 70.00 
LYMPH% *52.80 %* 24.00- 45.00 
MONO% *11.80 %* 2.00- 11.00 
EO% 2.00 % 1.00- 4.00
BASO% 0.30 % 0.00- 1.00 

Rozmaz krwi obwodowej:

NEUTROFILE SEGMENTOWANE *35.00 %* 50.00- 70.00
LIMFOCYTY *55.00 %* 25.00- 40.00
MONOCYTY 8.00 % 2.00- 8.00
EOZYNOFILE 2.00 % 2.00- 4.00 


Minęły 2 miesiące, konsultacja z lekarzem była, powiedział że nie ma czym się martwić, że to pewnie jakiś stan zapalny, pochwalił odnośnie przyjmowania witamin i minerałów nawet powiedział, że dzięki temu krwotoki z nosa i inne objawy powinny minąć, zalecił kontrolne badania. I faktycznie, na jakiś czas objawy ustały, czułam się o niebo lepiej, sprawę uznałam można powiedzieć za zamkniętą. I na tym mogłabym skończyć ale byłoby za pięknie.
Kilka dni temu postanowiłam odwiedzić laboratorium, byłam pewna że wyniki będą lepsze więc niczym się nie denerwowałam. Niestety. Dzień przed, zaczęłam znów źle się czuć,  krew z nosa  delikatnie poszła ale jakoś specjalnie nie przejęłam się. Morfologia nie wypadła najlepiej, jest gorzej niż było:

20.08.2015

WBC 5.97 norma 10*3/uL 4.00- 10.00 *[jest norma ale niepokoi mnie mimo wszystko spadek, od czerwca aż do teraz czy to normalne?]*
RBC *5.18* norma 10*6/uL 3.50- 5.00 *[tutaj podobnie jak z WBC]*
HGB 14.60 norma g/dl 12.00- 15.00
HCT *44.50* % 33.00- 43.00
MCV 85.90 fL 81.00- 100.00
MCH 28.20 pg 27.00- 34.00
MCHC 32.80 g/dL 32.00- 36.00
PLT 382.00 10*3/uL 130.00- 440.00
RDW-SD 47.30 fL
RDW-CV 15.00 %
PDW 10.50 fL
MPV 9.30fL 7.50- 12.00
P-LCR 19.00%
PCT 0.36 %
NEUT# 1.90 10*3/uL
LYMPH# 3.17 10*3/uL
MONO# 0.78 10*3/uL
EO# 0.11 10*3/uL
BASO# 0.01 10*3/uL
NEUT% *31.80 %* 50.00- 70.00
LYMPH% *53.10 %* 24.00- 45.00 
MONO% *13.10 %* 2.00- 11.00 
EO% 1.80 % 1.00- 4.00
BASO% 0.20 % 0.00- 1.00

Co mi może dolegać? Gdzie powinnam się udać? Właściwym krokiem będzie wizyta u hematologa czy raczej nie jest to na tyle poważne? Bardzo proszę o pomoc!

----------


## Dexatrim

Jest tu jakiś stan zapalny,zakażenie,wirus, na pewno też występuje stres.
,Czy wykonano badania w kierunku tarczycy,pasożytów?Jak wyszło badanie płuc?

----------


## ZawszeUsmiechnieta

Tarczyca przebadana, wszystko jest wporządku. Pasożyty i badanie płuc? O tym nie pomyślałam... 
Już to pisałam ale zapytam ponownie- jak uważasz czy w moim przypadku właściwym krokiem będzie wizyta u hematologa? Czy jednak sobie odpuścić?

----------


## ZawszeUsmiechnieta

Naprawdę nie ma tu nikogo więcej, kto mógłby się wypowiedzieć? Każda, nawet najmniejsza sugestia jest dla mnie bardzo ważna...

----------


## znanywynik.pl

Witaj, zapraszam Cię na portal znanywynik.pl który umożliwia szybkie sprawdzenie wyników badań ambulatoryjnych, wraz ze szczegółowym opisem każdej z pozycji przygotowanym przez lekarza specjalistę.

Dodatkowo każdy użytkownik po utworzeniu swojego konta ma możliwość tworzenia własnej historii zdrowia, poprzez wprowadzanie i zapisywanie:
1. Wyników badań laboratoryjnych
2. Pomiarów ciśnienia tętniczego oraz glukozy
3. Uczulenie na leki i inne alergeny
4. Przebytych chorób
5. Listy przyjmowanych leków
6. Monitorowanie BMI (Wskaźnik Masy Ciała) 

Po rejestracji uzyskasz 30 dni darmowego abonamentu na start  :Smile:

----------


## Dexatrim

Na dziś nie widzę potrzeby konsultacji hematologicznej.

----------


## ZawszeUsmiechnieta

Dziękuję za odpowiedź!

----------

